# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  Интересные снимки.

## Tatjana

Тут начало: http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=54&start=0

Сюда кидаем все интересные снимки наших обожаемых четвероногих!

Это мы отдыхаем  :)

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, у вас такая красотища! А у нас и в лес стало не выйти - все перекопано, перепилено и загажено. :0174:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, у вас такая красотища! А у нас и в лес стало не выйти - все перекопано, перепилено и загажено.


Андрей, да мне постоянно приходится выезжать из города, чтоб погулять со все сворой... :Ap:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Андрей, да мне постоянно приходится выезжать из города, чтоб погулять со все сворой...


А у меня лес за окном, по прямой 500 метров, но если раньше в лесу можно было расслабиться, то теперь только и слежу, чтоб какой дряни не подобрали. :Ac:

----------


## Nikolai

вот 

потом добавлю ещё  :0318:

----------


## Nikolai

потихонечку добавляю фотографии из последней фотосессии с щенками снятыми на белом фоне :0433:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

За валяние животом на льду поубывал бы... :Af: 
Татьяна! :Ai:  Это я неприменительно к вам! :Ap:  Я так... вапче.. :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

> За валяние животом на льду поубывал бы...
> Татьяна! Это я неприменительно к вам! Я так... вапче..


А почему нельзя поваляться? :0244:

----------


## aria

И я сюда свою дЭУшку размещу! :Ad:

----------


## aria

Фото Ксении Булыгиной

----------


## Nikolai

:0317:  снова щенки

----------


## aria

*Nikolai*, Ваше творчество всегда восхищает и удивляет! :Ax:  Очень интересные фотографии на белом фоне! Это специлаьная студийная съёмка, или фон добавлялся как-то отдельно?.. :Aa:

----------


## Nikolai

> *Nikolai*, Ваше творчество всегда восхищает и удивляет! Очень интересные фотографии на белом фоне! Это специлаьная студийная съёмка, или фон добавлялся как-то отдельно?..


спасибо
специально. я фотографирую на пластиковом белом фоне для "предметной съёмки" пока только щенков могу, фон небольшой, и уже чтото крупнее снимать не могу на нём. но это вопрос времени и финансовых вливаний. ставлю вспышки так чтобы две высвечивали фон, одна освещала щенков. всё это регулируется по степени интенсивности. на фон должно быть больше яркости, но лампа должна светить на фон, а не в камеру. ну и фотографирую. вобщем то ничего сложного. если есть хоть минимальный комплект оснащения. для начала подходят и обычные галогенки строительные, только с ними возни в постобработке больше.

----------


## Светлана

У моего сына получились вот такие интересные фотографии одного из наших друзей, который очень любит прыгать и чем выше, тем лучше...

А это "стойка на руках", только качество этого снимка получилось не очень... :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Крыска

А здесь вешать фотки своих собак или вообще интересные фотки с собаками? :Aa:

----------


## Крыска

Вот такую,например... :Ag:

----------


## Крыска

А это уже мои :Ag:  Санта слева.Вообще нас можно узнать по белой лапе.

----------


## Nikolai

> А здесь вешать фотки своих собак или вообще интересные фотки с собаками?


вобще фотографии своих или чужих собак, но фотографии должны быть не откуда то из интернета скачаны, а хоть какое то косвенное или прямое отношение к вам иметь. например вы фотограф, или участник события, или владелец собаки. хотя не злоупотребляя можно наверно иногда и просто приколы взятые откуда то.  я так понимаю

----------


## Крыска

Ну я не фотограф. :Ac:  Скорее полный профан в фотографии.Дочка снимает тем же фотиком у нее получается,а у меня нет. :0317: У меня с фотками сложно как то складывается.Дома еще туда сюда,а на улице совсем мрак.
Ну вот я со своей младшей собакой. :Aa:

----------


## Крыска

А это со старшей

----------


## Tatjana

> А это со старшей.


Тань, это мамаша и доча? :Ab:

----------


## Крыска

Неа.Это вообще разные линии.Старшую вязала с отцом младшей.И не смогла удержаться купила от него суку.Она очень тесно инбредная.Меня все мучают вязать ее.Крови почти исчезли эти.

----------


## ИРИНА Е.



----------


## inna

ЛЕто!!

----------


## Tatjana K

Прайд
http://i011.radikal.ru/0903/fc/a88f139a5fd4.jpg
http://s54.radikal.ru/i146/0903/e6/c3dcc4533d33.jpg
http://s58.radikal.ru/i159/0903/90/77ba23b990a7.jpg

----------


## Tatjana K

Прайд. Сын Квая и Баски.
htthttp://s54.radikal.ru/i145/0903/a6/1e6a6799b1cf.jpgp
://i017.radikal.ru/0903/1f/79db36218228.jpg
http://s51.radikal.ru/i131/0903/c1/8b4eb8269d3f.jpg
http://s48.radikal.ru/i120/0903/dc/d5980d86c77c.jpg
http://s61.radikal.ru/i174/0903/89/8a787f5b9b3e.jpg

----------


## Tatjana K

http://i036.radikal.ru/0903/1f/492cb2d3027c.jpg

----------


## inna

Семейные переговоры!

----------


## Алена

Какая замечательная фотография!!

----------


## Lynx

"Скажу по секрету..."

----------


## k9centrum

*На озере Домаша, Словакия*
 
*Наши "Мальчики"*
 
*Найти аппорт среди "хлама" в воде* 
 
*Подготовка полицейской собаки*

----------


## k9centrum

_4 фото (включая смайлы) в сообщении - это мало! Даешь больше возможностей!_ 
Продолжаем -:)

*Подготовка полицейской собаки*
 

*Мали на семинаре с Миа Скогстер* 


*Миа с Хельге

*

----------


## Nikolai

> Семейные переговоры!


съешь съешь съешь :0301:

----------


## aria

> съешь съешь съешь


 :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag: 
Ага, удивительно, что ещё не съела! Моя пыталась!

----------


## aria

*k9centrum*, а можно вопрос не по теме? :Aa:  Просто в специальную профессиональную тему я его из-за своей неосведомлённости стесняюсь поставить, а так не знаю, где задать свой глупый вопрос... :Ah: 
Я про малинуа хотела спросить - совсем ничего не знаю про эту породу: они созданы для Ринга или Ринг сделан под них? Интересно, другие породы могут выступать так успешно в Рингах?

Может, если это флуд, то перенести это сообщение в раздел: "Вопросы начинающих"?.. :Ap:

----------


## inna

> съешь съешь съешь





> Ага, удивительно, что ещё не съела! Моя пыталась!


Пыталась и не раз.Первого попса из пасти вытаскивала...но всё равно умер :Ac: С этими я у неё выдержку отрабатывала))) До того попсы обнаглели на голову садяться и долбят на пару собаку)) надо фотки поискать.Так что сейчас у них дружеские отнашения,пока я в комнате :Ae: А так враз сжрёт..



> k9centrum, а можно вопрос не по теме? Просто в специальную профессиональную тему я его из-за своей неосведомлённости стесняюсь поставить, а так не знаю, где задать свой глупый вопрос...
> Я про малинуа хотела спросить - совсем ничего не знаю про эту породу: они созданы для Ринга или Ринг сделан под них? Интересно, другие породы могут выступать так успешно в Рингах?


Ария,на форуме есть тема о мали,там очень подробно о ваших вопросах! Очень интересная тема..

----------


## inna

Вот уже попсы наглеют!За усы дёргают))

----------


## aria

> Пыталась и не раз.Первого попса из пасти вытаскивала...но всё равно умерС этими я у неё выдержку отрабатывала))) До того попсы обнаглели на голову садяться и долбят на пару собаку)) надо фотки поискать.Так что сейчас у них дружеские отнашения,пока я в комнатеА так враз сжрёт..


Классные фотографии! Такие удивительные кадры!




> Ария,на форуме есть тема о мали,там очень подробно о ваших вопросах! Очень интересная тема..


Спасибо большое, посмотрю! :Ab:

----------


## k9centrum

> *k9centrum*, Просто в специальную профессиональную тему я его из-за своей неосведомлённости стесняюсь поставить, а так не знаю, где задать свой глупый вопрос...


Если Вы считаете свой вопрос глупым, почему Вы ожидаете от меня, что я буду отвечать на глупые вопросы?  :As: 

Хотите получить реальные ответы - ставьте конкретные вопросы...

... И не называйте зараннее их глупыми, так говорят о себе только неудачники. Вы к ним себя относите? 
(А совсем проще - позвоните мне на мобильный, я с удовольствием с Вами пообщаюсь на серьезные темы, если Вас конечно интересует ответ, а не флуд в теме)  :Ax:

----------


## aria

> Если Вы считаете свой вопрос глупым, почему Вы ожидаете от меня, что я буду отвечать на глупые вопросы? 
> 
> Хотите получить реальные ответы - ставьте конкретные вопросы...
> 
> ... И не называйте зараннее их глупыми, так говорят о себе только неудачники. Вы к ним себя относите? 
> (А совсем проще - позвоните мне на мобильный, я с удовольствием с Вами пообщаюсь на серьезные темы, если Вас конечно интересует ответ, а не флуд в теме)


Спасибо большое, уже нашла тему:очень яркая и замечательная информация! :Ab:  Не буду пока забирать у Вас время - пока нет конкретных вопросов, а просто так, касательный интерес, какгритса! :Ad:

----------


## k9centrum

> Спасибо большое, уже нашла тему:очень яркая и замечательная информация!


От кого? Какая информация - пиар и самовосхваление далекого от реальности человека.
хотите информацию - я Вам ее дам. Будет с чем сравнивать  :Ag:

----------


## aria

*k9centrum*, спасибо, при случае позвоню! :Ab:

----------


## inna

> От кого? Какая информация - пиар и самовосхваление далекого от реальности человека.
> хотите информацию - я Вам ее дам. Будет с чем сравнивать


ПРикольно, с какой стороны больше самовосхваление?? :Ae:

----------


## k9centrum

> ПРикольно, с какой стороны больше самовосхваление??


Чего Вам прикольно? Вы вообще в теме? Или сюда ходите прикалываться?

----------


## inna

> Чего Вам прикольно? Вы вообще в теме? Или сюда ходите прикалываться?


А вы для чего сюда ходите? Чтоб пропиарить себя,и нелестно отозваться о конкурентах?

----------


## k9centrum

*inna* 


> нелестно отозваться о конкурентах


Конкурентах? Кого, кстати, имеете ввиду под нашими конкурентами? :Ag:  И чего о них лестно отзываться вдруг? 
Бла-бла-бла  :0176: 

По теме хоть скажете чего конкретно?

----------


## k9centrum

*Тренировка SWAT K-9, Альфа. СБУ* _(учебное занятия 18 марта, 2009)_
Тактические занятия по подавлению огневой точки противника и задержанию вооруженного преступника на пересеченной местности. С боевой стрельбой и применением штурмовой собаки.

    

Продолжение дальше...

----------


## k9centrum

_слева и по центру штурмовые собаки, крайняя справа - МРС.

_ *Видео работы собаки по подавлению огневой точки противника.* Тренинг - учебные занятия с боевой стрельбой>>

Благодарю за внимание.

----------


## aria

> слева и по центру штурмовые собаки, крайняя справа - МРС.
> 
> *Видео работы собаки по подавлению огневой точки противника.* Тренинг - учебные занятия с боевой стрельбой>>


 :0188:  Вау!!! Ух ты! Я даже не подозревала, если честно, что у вас так всё серьёзно!!! :Ay: 



> Видео работы собаки по подавлению огневой точки противника.


Вот только тут возникают сомнения: а разве противник не успевает "убрать" собаку на подходе?.. :Aa:

----------


## k9centrum

> Вот только тут возникают сомнения: а разве противник не успевает "убрать" собаку на подходе?


Спасибо за вопрос. :Ax: 
Если Вы хоть раз стреляли, то понимаете, насколько трудно поймать в прицел быстро приближающуюся цель.
Смысл этого упражнения - приучение собаки обнаружить противника и максимально быстро его атаковать.
Принцип - отвлечь на себя огонь противника, и дать таким образом бойцам ценные секунды для активных действий.

----------


## aria

> Спасибо за вопрос.
> Если Вы хоть раз стреляли, то понимаете, насколько трудно поймать в прицел быстро приближающуюся цель.
> Смысл этого упражнения - приучение собаки обнаружить противника и максимально быстро его атаковать.
> Принцип - отвлечь на себя огонь противника, и дать таким образом бойцам ценные секунды для активных действий.


Стреляла... Да, я тоже об этом подумала... Но ещё можно подождать без прицела, когда собака подбежит поближе...

А ещё я вот сначала думала, что логичней бы было при огневой атаке отправлять собаку не на огневую точку, а в сторону, как при обыске укрытий, чтобы она подходила к противнику сбоку или сзади!.. :Aa:  Такого не делают?..

----------


## k9centrum

> А ещё я вот сначала думала, что логичней бы было при огневой атаке отправлять собаку не на огневую точку, а в сторону, как при обыске укрытий, чтобы она подходила к противнику сбоку или сзади!.. Такого не делают?..


Разные упражнения отрабатываются, и такие в т.ч. Все зависит от конкретной ситуации... отрабатываются разные тактические варианты.

Вот такие, к примеру, - *собака за секунду до штурма помещения.*


Спасибо

----------


## aria

> *собака за секунду до штурма помещения.*


Серьёзные ребята!.. :Ay:

----------


## Ирина П

Вот так сейчас выглядит RONNY почти 3 месяца (от Квая и Яры).

Хозяин на посту.

----------


## aria

> Вот так сейчас выглядит RONNY почти 3 месяца (от Квая и Яры).
> 
> Хозяин на посту.


А лапки такие!.. :Ay:  Не детские! :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana K

Прайд  3 мес. Сын Квая и Баски.

----------


## Tatjana

Таня, на фото уже видны задатки..., особенно положение ОП.  :Ap:  Вот только осторожно поднимай его, а то грохнется с хватки и лапу подвернет или хвост. Скоро смена зубов начнется.

----------


## Tatjana K

Я с ним нежно :As:

----------


## Tatjana K

Последняя фото сделана сегодня. Погода правда у нас противная. Сегодня была у нас самая длинная прогулка 5 км.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Прайд 3 мес. Сын Квая и Баски.


Солнышко какое серенькое! :Ay: 
Хачу такую!!! :0332:

----------


## eltat_69



----------


## eltat_69



----------


## eltat_69



----------


## aria

*eltat_69*,  :Ay: 
Так это та легендарная Вимба?!..
Ой, да и красавица!! Классный снимок!

Вы - молодцы! И всё у вас получится обязательно в следующий раз!!! :Ax:

----------


## eltat_69



----------


## eltat_69

Da eto ta samaja WIMBA i ee do4a Liska

----------


## Tatjana

Анжела, привет! Я тут какие-то две темы удалила, особо не читая... Думала, что спам... Извиняюсь, если это были твои сообщения. Повтори пожалуйста. :Aa:

----------


## eltat_69

net moe vse nameste :Ad:

----------


## eltat_69



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## aria

Очень красивые фотографии! :Ax:  :Ay:

----------


## inna

На Клаабу смотрю и вижу Греськину морду :0197: Ну копия просто..

----------


## Tatjana

Я изминила название темы, поскольку слишком много стало приходить спама... замучили. :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana K

Прайд и маленький Веети

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nubira

Квай с Келли (это же она?) такие красивые!!! отличные фото  :Aa:

----------


## Nikolai

> Квай с Келли (это же она?) такие красивые!!! отличные фото


да именно Квай и Келли

----------


## inna

Баска на треннировке


Квай..

----------


## inna

Келли..

----------


## inna

Баска на следе..

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## aria

Замечательные фотографии! :Ay:  Такие динамичные моменты!!!

----------


## Nikolai

Игорь на заднем плане держится за голову: "ой, от Татьяны сейчас достанется...":

Квай Татьяну не боится. даже дразнит её, когда она отвернулась:

Игорь как и Квай, умеет, а главное, любит показывать язык:

----------


## Nubira

> Игорь на заднем плане держится за голову: "ой, от Татьяны сейчас достанется...":


 :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ap:  :Ay:

----------


## inna

Коляй классные фотки,где остальные?? Коммент к первой фотки убил :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai

> Коляй классные фотки,где остальные?? Коммент к первой фотки убил


сегодня не успеваю фотки выставить. я чёто наплутал с галлереей и заливкой. чуток исправлю. в ближайшее время выставлю  :0317:

----------


## Nikolai

выставил всё что отснял. получилось 142 фотографии. к сожалению я не мог присутствовать на соревнованиях до конца. поэтому прошу меня простить.  :0194:  что не осветил полностью

----------


## Tatjana

Фотографии Николая с испытаний по ИПО и БХ смотреть вот тут: http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=3530

Большое спасибо за фотки! :Ab:

----------


## Nikolai

сегодня прислали письмо с одного фотобанка из канады. уведомление о том что сделанную мной фотографию использовали для рекламы какого то штатовского отеля для животных. на фото Клаабу. так что Татьянины собаки красуются на плакатах, теперь где то за океаном

----------


## inna

Коляй-молодца!! Клаабу рулит!! :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## inna

А вот тоже твоя фотка...Меня на другом сайте поздравили с первым выступлением в SK..

----------


## Nikolai

да будут везде мои фотки! :0173:

----------


## inna



----------


## тайшет

здравствуйте,я из Казахстана,хочу познакомить вас со своими собаками

----------


## Tatjana

> здравствуйте,я из Казахстана,хочу познакомить вас со своими собаками


Здравствуйте! Очень приятно! :Ab: 
Вот тут можно рассказать о себе http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=6

----------


## Nikolai

Татьянина Клаабу


Клаабу и Нейди


Ураааааа! Бежииииим


Квай Клаабу Келли

----------


## Karina

великолепные собаки :Ax:

----------


## inna

Фотки отличные! Коляй ты мастер :Ad: Нейди супер,очень нравиться внешне)))

----------


## inna



----------


## Tatjana K

Как я завидую вам, что вы можете так просто отпустить собак свободно гулять . У нас это запрещено. я уезжаю в глубокий лес для того чтобы отпустить собаку так просто и свободно гулять. Но скоро в лесу будет много змей и надо думать и искать что-то новое.

----------


## Nikolai

> Как я завидую вам, что вы можете так просто отпустить собак свободно гулять . У нас это запрещено. я уезжаю в глубокий лес для того чтобы отпустить собаку так просто и свободно гулять. Но скоро в лесу будет много змей и надо думать и искать что-то новое.


так эти фото не на улицах города же сделаны. тоже за город в поле выехать пришлось чтобы собаки побегали, пофотографировать

----------


## Tatjana K

> так эти фото не на улицах города же сделаны. тоже за город в поле выехать пришлось чтобы собаки побегали, пофотографировать


Я живу в маленьком городе , где всего 20000 населения и все частные дома и вся земля частная. у нас и за городом нельзя все поля под посевом. Не так все просто. :Ac:

----------


## Nubira

Великолепные фото!!!  :Ay:  Николай, Вы очень талантливый фотограф, в фотографиях чувствуется душа  :Aa:

----------


## Nikolai

> Великолепные фото!!!  Николай, Вы очень талантливый фотограф, в фотографиях чувствуется душа


спасибо, очень приятно

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nubira

:Ay:  Николай, какой у Вас фотоаппарат и стекла?

----------


## Nikolai

> Николай, какой у Вас фотоаппарат и стекла?


фотоаппарат canon eos 400d и объектив 70-200 f4 L usm

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Tatjana K

unerschrocken praid

----------


## Tatjana K



----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Экспозиция

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

"Позировать не буду... и не уговаривайте!"

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

"Ээй! Рогоноосец! А ну, не валяйся под ногами!!"

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

"Че смотришь? Фоткай давай, пока конкуренты не набежали!"

----------


## Nikolai

> "Позировать не буду... и не уговаривайте!"


хе хе.. Лев!  :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

Катя, :Ax:  если человек талантлив, то он талантлив во всем!!! Я не ожидала, что ты еще и фотки отличные можешь делать!!!
А это мы с тобой сегодня! Наш разговор отображен на 100%!!! Я даже помню, что ты в ту секунду говорила... про организацию полей на соревнования.

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Tatjana

Пусть не скромно, но очень хочется...  :Ah: быть не только проводником собак на фотках. :Ap: 
А то я вечно на фотках с собаками, в жутких позах. И командирский голос даже с фоток слышится...  :Ap:

----------


## Немка

Очень красивая фота!!! :Ax:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Спасибо, Таня!  :0194:  :Ah: 
это у меня случайно вышло :) была куча времени  - вот и паслась у вольеров. А так неее, ничо не получается :) ... усидчивости нет :)

*Коля*
в маках - ЭТО СУПЕР!!!

----------


## inna

Катя игуана отпад!! Коля ты как всегда на высоте! Таня отличная фотка в маках..а возле машины где,это случайно не возле меня? Уж очень знакомый пейзаж...

----------


## Nikolai

> Катя игуана отпад!! Коля ты как всегда на высоте! Таня отличная фотка в маках..а возле машины где,это случайно не возле меня? Уж очень знакомый пейзаж...


спасибо. "на высоте" это действительно так было.)) это я с железнодорожной насыпи около моста на питерском шоссе лазил. там же и в маках фто сделал. и поезд пофотографировал и т.д.. нувобщем так :Ad:

----------


## Nubira

Великолепные фото!  :Ax:

----------


## Nikolai

сегодня посетил Таллиннский зоопарк. последний раз там был наверно лет 20 назад. в далёком детстве :Ap:  совы очень понравились. к тому же их в это время кормили.


однако в вольерах с совами было довольно темно, длинная выдержка привела вот к такому смешному эффекту когда сова крутила головой отряхиваясь. надо было только камеру держать не шевелясь.

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

у козла такие рога, потому что у него жена КОЗА

----------


## Nikolai

удивило сходство с людьми. такие жесты, манеры... :0301:

----------


## Nikolai

Таня меняет профиль деятельности. Берегитесь: Лев и Куклачёв :0318:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Коля, как всегда - супер фото! 
А когда будут последние, с выставки...?  :0227:

----------


## Nikolai

> Коля, как всегда - супер фото! 
> А когда будут последние, с выставки...?


с best in show?  :0191:

----------


## Nikolai

с фотосессии в субботу

----------


## Немка

Классные фотки! Давайте ещё!!!!

----------


## Nikolai

это фотографии сделанные мной для фотобанков, спасибо Жене что согласился "поработать" на камеру. чуть попозже покажу ещё некоторые фото.

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Алена

Женя, конечно, позировал хорошо...А собак чему-нибудь научил за фотосессию?  :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai

> Женя, конечно, позировал хорошо...А собак чему-нибудь научил за фотосессию?


ну я думаю он не то что научил, а усовершенствовал то что они уже умели  :Ag:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

:Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag: 
Фотка с Женькиной изящной позой и улыбочкой в кадр - это пять!!!

зы: а еще говорит что он не танцует...  :Af:

----------


## Nikolai

> Фотка с Женькиной изящной позой и улыбочкой в кадр - это пять!!!
> 
> зы: а еще говорит что он не танцует...


мужики не танцуют! :0301:

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

:Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Ааааааааааааааааааааааа!!!! :Ay:  Супер!

----------


## Nikolai

Оля, как всегда фото просто супер!

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

Таня, Николай, спасибо! :Ax: 



 :Ag:  Похож?)))

----------


## Nikolai

> Похож?)))


всё познаётся в сравнении масштаба. если учесть что табличка с надписью 1.5 на 2 метра, то это довольно большая злая собака. только уши не стоят :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai

перенёс пост чуть ниже чтобы не разбивать серию фоток.

----------


## Lex

Пико Кваевич

 :Ab:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

пока всё))) может потом ещё из этой серии фото выставлю. извеняюсь если утомил однообразным белым фоном

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nubira

Николай, отличные фото!  :Aa:  еще хотим  :0238:

----------


## inna

Отличные фотки! Ждёмс продолжения! :Ag:

----------


## Jevgeni

Николай, фотки супер. Выкладывай ещё.

----------


## Nikolai

> Николай, фотки супер. Выкладывай ещё.


выложил. со второго дня соревнований. работаю дальше
когда на сайт выставил они смотрелись очень плохо. совсем не так как на компьютере. пришлось всё переделывать. теперь вроде нормально. фотографии должны быть размером 800 на 600 пикселей, тогда они в хорошем качестве.

----------


## Tatjana

Коля, фотки просто супер!!! :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay:

----------


## Lex

Фото отличные! Получили большое удовольствие от просмотра! Спасибо  :Ax:

----------


## Nikolai

щенки Quay v.d. Moezenbulte  и Unerschrocken Cijara
вот только родились уже попали под прицел моей фотокамеры (спасибо большое Тане :Ax: ).. кто бы знал какими они вырастут..? будет интересно.

----------


## Nikolai

остальные фотографии из этой серии добавлю в галерею http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php

----------


## Nikolai

убрал мячик и поводок. совсем другой смысл у фотографии получился

----------


## Lex

Дети - очаровательные  :Ax:

----------


## Lex

Вот такие с позволения сказать "лица" могут состроить 2 немечкие овчарки  :Ag:

----------


## Lex

"Я уфко немнофко пошую ладно?"

----------


## Nikolai

> Вот такие с позволения сказать "лица" могут состроить 2 немечкие овчарки


смешарики  :Ag:

----------


## Lex

> смешарики


 :Ag: 
Личный тренер

----------


## Nikolai

http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=4560

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Tatjana

*Nikolai*, обалдеть!  :0244:

----------


## inna

Коляй,твоих щеночков видела вчера на каком то календаре в магазине))) Оболденные фотки! :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Коляй,твоих щеночков видела вчера на каком то календаре в магазине))) Оболденные фотки!


Это не его щенки, а мои!  :0228:  Его только фотки. :Ag: 
А в каком магазине?

----------


## inna

В Ласнамяевском Центруме,там отдел всяких безделушек,вазочек ,свечек.И на входе стоят полки с открытками и календарями.Вот там и есть в самом календаре фотка двух щенов,такая фотка есть здесь на форуме))) Поэтому я их сразу узнала!

----------


## Nikolai

> В Ласнамяевском Центруме,там отдел всяких безделушек,вазочек ,свечек.И на входе стоят полки с открытками и календарями.Вот там и есть в самом календаре фотка двух щенов,такая фотка есть здесь на форуме))) Поэтому я их сразу узнала!


Инна, спасибо за информацию.. в принципе если гдето увидишь, сфоткай хоть с телефона.. мне приятно будет увидеть

----------


## Nikolai

всем готовится к праздникам!

----------


## inna

Календарь купила,щенов сфоткала..

----------


## Nikolai

> Календарь купила,щенов сфоткала..


Спасибо тебе огромное..

----------


## Tatjana

Это щенки от Квая и Баски. Тот что сидит - это точно Прайд Татьянин. :Ap:  А вот кто лежит не угадываю так сразу.

----------


## Nikolai

> Это щенки от Квая и Баски. Тот что сидит - это точно Прайд Татьянин. А вот кто лежит не угадываю так сразу.


собаки становятся "фотомоделями" ещё щенками и до того как им дают имена и появляются владельцы. Интересно вот так узнавать кто кем стал :Af:  :Ap:  ведь даже не угадаешь где используются эти фотографии.

----------


## inna

А владельцам то как приятно должно быть,что их щен на печатных изданиях! Я бы обязательно купила бы пол тиража и раздарила друзьям :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana K

Да вы чтоооооооо!!!! Хочу себе такой календарь!!!!! :0188:

----------


## Nubira

> Это щенки от Квая и Баски. Тот что сидит - это точно Прайд Татьянин. А вот кто лежит не угадываю так сразу.


Пико?  :Ab:

----------


## Nikolai

> Да вы чтоооооооо!!!! Хочу себе такой календарь!!!!!


если Таня действительно права и это ваш щенок. могу скинуть эту фотографию. сделаете себе календарь.

----------


## Nikolai

Так выглядит всё на самом деле. студия и тренажёрный зал.  :Ag: 

пока одни сидят и позируют словно маленький будда

другие падонки гадят прямо под стойками прожекторов:

----------


## Tatjana K

хочу!! хочууууу!!!! спасибо!!!! :As:

----------


## Nikolai

> хочу!! хочууууу!!!! спасибо!!!!


куда слать?

----------


## Nikolai

> Так выглядит всё на самом деле. студия и тренажёрный зал.


первые фотки с этой фотосессии:

----------


## Tatjana K

kustik28@rambler.ru

----------


## Nikolai

> kustik28@rambler.ru


отправил. наслаждайтесь

----------


## Tatjana K

Большое спасибо!!!!!! :Ax: 

      Мне сестра купила в  :0173: Эстонии календарь!!!!

----------


## Ksenya

Николай! Очень красивые фотографии у вас! 
А вот несколько фотографий стаффордов из города NN

Моя мелкая зайка:

----------


## Ksenya

Папик - Нижегородская Стража Арсенал:

----------


## Ksenya

Ну и вместе

----------


## Tatjana

*Ksenya*, отличные фото! :Ay: 
Как у вас снежно-то уже! :Ab: 
Оле привет! :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

Фотографирование щенков в задуманных сюжетах - работа не для слабонервных! :Ag:

----------


## Ksenya

> *Ksenya*, отличные фото!
> Как у вас снежно-то уже!
> Оле привет!



Спасибо большое, передала, вам тоже бооольшой привет!  :Ax: 
У нас не снежно, у нас снег был дня 3 в ноябре, слякоть, грязь и пасмурно - это про нас  :Ab:

----------


## Nikolai

> Николай! Очень красивые фотографии у вас! 
> А вот несколько фотографий стаффордов из города NN


Спасибо, Ксения.. мне бы таких пёсиков как у вас, пофотографировать бы.. красивые собачки. для фотоколекции мне бы

----------


## Ksenya

> Спасибо, Ксения.. мне бы таких пёсиков как у вас, пофотографировать бы.. красивые собачки. для фотоколекции мне бы


Мы, если честно, планируем к вам приехать, когда согласуем с Татьяной время. 
Если всё получится, то можно и пофотографировать будет, будем рады  :Ad:

----------


## Nikolai

> Мы, если честно, планируем к вам приехать, когда согласуем с Татьяной время. 
> Если всё получится, то можно и пофотографировать будет, будем рады


отлично! буду ждать. лишь бы с погодой повезло

----------


## inna

Татьяна.смотрите на нашего нового ребёнка.Московский помёт по роковой случайности весь погиб.Эта собака из Молдавии.Все родственники,рабочие собаки имеющие охотничьи дипломы.

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## inna

Офигенная фотка :Ay:  :Ay:

----------


## Lex

Классное фото!  :Ax:

----------


## Ksenya

> 


Какие выразительные *лица*!  :Ag:  :Ay:

----------


## Nikolai

за бабушкой становись! ать.. два..

зверь непонятной породы)

----------


## inna



----------


## Anna Kuleshova

A vot kak raduemsja snegu mi s Jackie!

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Tatjana

Вот такой вот Квайтёныш...

----------


## Tatjana

Рыбак:

 :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai

> Рыбак:


не успел сам выставить. Таня меня опередила

не "рыбак", а:

"ловись рыбка и большая и маленькая "

----------


## Anna Kuleshova

А мы вот так летааааем:

----------


## inna

Из 8 яйц получился один динозаврик!
2 день!

5-6 день!

8 день,полезли пёрушки!

Сегодня 13 день!

----------


## inna



----------


## Nikolai

Инна, а кто это?

----------


## Tatjana

> Инна, а кто это?


Динозаврики!  :Ag:

----------


## inna

Попугаи это ,волнистые :Ag: Сначало на креветку похож был ,теперь на динозаврика,скоро превратиться в птицу :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

А как он кормился в первые дни?  :Ai:

----------


## inna

Ну так родители их кормят переваренной пищей как и все птицы :Ag:  Процесса конечно не видно было,но так должно быть.Прям в клюв засовывают им еду.А я просто проверяю каждый день чтоб зобик был полный,а то бывает что молодые родители не кормят птенца.Вообще два птенца вылупилось,но одного они сразу затоптали в этот же день.Это первая кладка у этой пары,они ещё не опытные :Ag:

----------


## inna

:Ag: Коляй,довёл животное? :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai

> Коляй,довёл животное?


я? нет. это вечная борьба за территории

----------


## Lex

Инна, удя по всему ЭТО будет зелёненькое?  :Ag:  А точно второго затоптали? у нас молодой папаша с перепугу увидев ЭТО парочку просто сразу убил  :Ag: не справился с эмоциями...потом жил за перегородкой  :Ap:

----------


## inna

Скорее всего ЭТО будет беленькое в маму,у зелёных пушок на теле уже был бы серый! Папаня у нас очень заботливый,они с самкой на пару яйца высиживали и он же помогал вылупляться,скорее самка затопчет :Ai: Она как слон в этом домике топчется.Папу убирать не надо,кто же кормить будет семью :Ag: Он же просто неустанно бегает от кормушки к домику :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

Инна, а видео можешь сделать? На телефон хотя бы? :Ab:  Очень интересно посмотреть, как оно происходит.

----------


## inna

Ну так всё это происходит в домике,а когда я его открываю они вылетают наружу...поэтому не реально их заснять.Когда они кормят птенца, из домика только хвосты видны :Ag: Если бы гнездо было бы как у голубя например,то всё видно было бы,но попугаи не делают гнёзд,им нужно специальный домик покупать :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

> им нужно специальный домик покупать


Партизаны. :Ap:

----------


## inna

Однозначно! :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai

> Ну так всё это происходит в домике,а когда я его открываю они вылетают наружу...поэтому не реально их заснять.Когда они кормят птенца, из домика только хвосты видныЕсли бы гнездо было бы как у голубя например,то всё видно было бы,но попугаи не делают гнёзд,им нужно специальный домик покупать


поставь телефон на запись и закрой домик. если есть фотик с функцией видео и пульт, тоже самое устроить можно. камеру в домик и в нужный момент с пульта запустить

----------


## inna

Ну тогда ещё освещение нужно провести :Ag: Да не чего такого не прокатит,незнакомые предметы из домика выкидываються,птицы будут заняты эти делом а не кормить малыша.Так что я не буду издеваться над ними.Надо было бы такую маленькую камеру с ночным видением закрепить,но где такую взять :Ag:

----------


## Lex

Inna  :Ag:  какой заботливый папа...бывают же  :Ap:

----------


## inna



----------


## Lex

Птеродактиль  :Ag:

----------


## inna



----------


## Nikolai

> 



в левом нижнем углу "видны уши фотографа"  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## inna

Вот пришёл бы и пофоткал бы красиво :Ag: А так,откуда руки так и фоткаем :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai

> Вот пришёл бы и пофоткал бы красивоА так,откуда руки так и фоткаем


да надо как то занятся оказанием фотоуслуг для собачек. да всё как то ноги не доходят, то времени нет, то погоды.

----------


## Tatjana

Тэкс, где ещё интересные фото? :Ab:

----------


## Anna Kuleshova

Ну раз уж тут и других животных показывают, то поделюсь и я фото со своими воспитанниками :Aa:

----------


## Nikolai

> Ну раз уж тут и других животных показывают, то поделюсь и я фото со своими воспитанниками


котаджилити? :Ap:  кошки Куклачёва могут всё

----------


## Anna Kuleshova

Да совершенно верно - я занимаюсь кошачьим аджилити, пока к сожалению единственная у нас в стране. Кошки это мои личные, с Куклачёвым особого сходства не прослеживаю - у него цирковое искусство, театр, шоу; у меня - спорт. 
Николай если Вам интересно, то я всегда готова рассказать больше о том чем я занимаюсь, пишите в личку и я обязательно отвечу на все вопросы!
А таких лошадок вы когда нибудь видели? :Ap:

----------


## inna

Молодец Джекки! Прёт как танк! :Ad:

----------


## inna

Ну вот,наконец то это стало птицей :Ag:

----------


## krisusa

чудишше снежное :Ag:

----------


## Lex

Инна! ну расскажите какого же ЭТО вышло цвета?  :Ab:  а то пузо то не видать...

----------


## inna

Надежды рухнули,ЭТО будет жёлто -зелёным :Af:  Так что уже нашли этому желтку хорошие руки)) Готовлю ко второй кладке самку.Хочу девочку с белым геном! Зелёные пёрышки стали появляться только сегодня на грудке. :Ag:

----------


## inna



----------


## Intri

*inna*, вот это наглость, вот это смелость )))

Мои крокодильчики


Хитрюга

----------


## Intri

Ушастики )))


Столкновение баранов 


Клоны... практически клоны  


Многостаффоножка )))

----------


## Anna Kuleshova

Самый большой охраняет сон самой маленькой:

----------


## inna



----------


## Tatjana

А вот какая была красота:

----------


## Natusik

А вот моя рыжая сладкая парочка в сугробах  :Ag: 



Тарелочные маньяки

----------


## inna

А каких кровей ридж у вас? Это кобель?

----------


## Natusik

> А каких кровей ридж у вас? Это кобель?


Из московского питомника Аресвума (папа - из Финляндии). Он у нас пэт-класса, кастрированный.
Занимаюсь с ним аджилити, IPO(послушкой) и OBEDIENCE.

----------


## inna

> Из московского питомника Аресвума (папа - из Финляндии). Он у нас пэт-класса, кастрированный.
> Занимаюсь с ним аджилити, IPO(послушкой) и OBEDIENCE.


Очень интересно! вы мне в личку ваш емайл не отправите,хочется пообщаться!

----------


## Natusik

Несколько фоток с занятий фриcби.





Иногда случаются такие казусы  :Ag:  
Тормозим в тарелку.

----------


## Nikolai

> есколько фоток с занятий фриcби.


хорошие моменты)

----------


## inna



----------


## Lynx



----------


## Natusik

*Lynx*, крокодилоид  :Ag:

----------


## Aljonka

Чудище страшное....

----------


## Aljonka

Детки в клетке

----------


## Aljonka

Кони и Чико

----------


## Aljonka

ЧИКО

----------


## Aljonka

Моя красавица Кони

----------


## Aljonka

А это Чико первый день дома:
Чем бы дитя ни тешилось.....

Утомились....

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## inna

Моя новая собака!

----------


## Nikolai

> Моя новая собака!


давай пофоткаем)

----------


## inna



----------


## Nikolai

Ин, у меня кошка так спит обычно))

----------


## inna

> Ин, у меня кошка так спит обычно))


Ну так это котопёс! Не лает,иногда себя вылизывает,мяукает! При этом остаёться полноценной собакой,и задаёт Греськи жару))

----------


## inna



----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Natusik

В прошедшие выходные мы с Эллой посетили семинар по пастьбе. Вот такими глазками Элла смотрела на овец  :Ai:

----------


## Natusik



----------


## Lex

Класс :) какая гибкая  :Ag:

----------


## inna

Отличные фотки! :Ad:

----------


## Nikolai

регби:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## inna

А у нас опять птенцы!

----------


## Nikolai

> А у нас опять птенцы!


динозаврики страшненькие)))

----------


## Lex

Пико Кваевич и его "папа"  :Ap:

----------


## inna

> Теряюсь в догадках что за порода такая


Это Коляй чехословацкий влчак! Когда то мечтала о такой...но ..декорация,не более.Увы.. :Ac:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## inna

Спасибо! Как она уже вымахала...

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## inna

Наконец то получились белые самочки! :Ad:

----------


## inna

Всё что угодно,только не в воду! Коляй спасибо за фотки!

----------


## inna

Жааарко!!

----------


## Nikolai

просто "портрет", щенка азиата размером с пони  :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

Квай суперпёс

----------


## Lex

Бывают среднеазиаты, а бывают крупноазиаты  :Ag: 
Ква - хорош...отличное фото  :0188: Прямо бегущий по волнам...

----------


## Nikolai

пару фотографий с щенком добермана

----------


## inna

белый шарик шикарный :Ag:

----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## inna



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Tatjana

Коля, какие красочные фото! :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay:  Давай еще!!!

PS. Как же Прада похожа на Квая, я даже их сначала спутала на первом фото.

----------


## Andrei

А ротвейлеры будут?  :0213:

----------


## Nikolai

> А ротвейлеры будут?


Обязательно будут. Вечером выставлю
Таня, спасибо за отзыв;)

----------


## Andrei

Огромное спасибо!  :0173:

----------


## Tatjana K



----------


## Nikolai

> Огромное спасибо!


пожалуста

----------


## Andrei

> пожалуста


Коля! блин... ты мне подзыв испортил! :0317:  Где еще фотки?  :Ac: 

ну хоть парочку...  :Ak:

----------


## Nikolai

> Коля! блин... ты мне подзыв испортил! Где еще фотки? 
> 
> ну хоть парочку...


Андрей, не надо с такими притензиями. Я не вижу смысла выставлять 10 похожих фоток. даже если что то там и испортил. фотографии делались для Татьяны изначально.

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Andrei

Коль, прости пожалуйста, ты наверно слегка не верно трактовал мой пост выше... Увидимся обьяснимся! Ради Бога не принимай так как все написано! Замечательные и выразительные фотографии, огромное спасибо!

----------


## Nikolai

> Коль, прости пожалуйста, ты наверно слегка не верно трактовал мой пост выше... Увидемся обьяснимся! Ради Бога не принимай так как все написано! Замечательные и выразительные фотографии, огромное спасибо!


не за что :0191: . рад если понравились.

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

На последней фотке:
"Встретились два малинуа. Рыжий и черный..."
)))

----------


## Natusik

> На последней фотке:
> "Встретились два малинуа. Рыжий и черный..."
> )))


И рыжий спросил" У вас что вода кончилась?"   :Ag:

----------


## Lex



----------


## Lex



----------


## Lex



----------


## krisusa

Гусеничка

----------


## krisusa

Инки( Олень ))))

----------


## Nikolai

Нейди

мышёнок Квай

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

группа пловцов "морские волки"  :Af:

----------


## inna

Наш зимний заплыв!

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

детвора

----------


## Karina

ааааа какие симпотяшки :Ax:

----------


## barrbosa

> детвора


Коля чии ето щенки или это просто фото  
Как можно вот так сфотогрофировать щенков

----------


## Tatjana

> Коля чии ето щенки или это просто фото
> Как можно вот так сфотогрофировать щенков
> barrbosa вне форума Пожаловаться на это сообщение IP   	Редактировать/удалить сообщение


Леша, это наши щенки от Пики и Маркка.)))
Полтора часа их укладываешь и одно фото получаешь!  :Ag:

----------


## barrbosa

> Леша, это наши щенки от Пики и Маркка.)))
> Полтора часа их укладываешь и одно фото получаешь!


Вот Это Класс Все как один красавцы беру всех на воспитание :Ad:

----------


## Nikolai

фотографии с озера:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

жадный щенок

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

АЭРОПЛАН! :0188:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## barrbosa

Коля как всегда 
Молодец ! 
Эх Красота! :Az:

----------


## Nikolai

> Коля как всегда 
> Молодец ! 
> Эх Красота!


Лёша, спасибо. щенков фотать это та ещё засада  :0317:  :Ag:

----------


## inna



----------


## Nikolai

Инна, классно! давай ещё фоток. это ты сама фотографировала?

----------


## inna

Это я фотошопила)) С обычной фотки)) Больше пока нету..

----------


## Nikolai

> Это я фотошопила)) С обычной фотки)) Больше пока нету..


а надо сделать :0493:

----------


## Tatjana

Какая прелесть!  :Ap:  :Ay:

----------


## Nikolai

пленные немцы :

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## barrbosa

Ни чё себе  :Ay: 
О какая живность на фото сессию к Коле обращаеться :0173:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

самый вкусный нос
Blacky

----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## Tatjana

Ксения, вот это снимки!!!  :Ay: 
Просто обалдеть!)))

PS. Я тут со своими примитивными фотками ниже плинтуса... :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## krisusa



----------


## Елена36rus

Tatjana,krisusa, отличные снимки,  интересные ситуации.

----------


## krisusa



----------


## Tatjana

*krisusa*, это из серии:"нас бомбили, мы спасались!"))) :Ay:

----------


## krisusa



----------


## Tatjana

Какая наглая рожа! Мне это точно кого-то напоминает! )))

----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## Tatjana

Ксения, ну ты Мааастер!  :Ay: 

А ещё фото есть? Санька стала совсем взрослой и очень похожа на свою старшую сестру - на Праду!

----------


## krisusa

если только такое :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai

немного студийных фотографий

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## Tatjana

Какое знакомое выражение морды с подушкой!!!

Прям клоны.  :Ap:

----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## Tatjana

Это где такие звери живут?)))

----------


## krisusa

> Это где такие звери живут?)))


это ко мне приезжали хорёчки пофоткацца :Ag:

----------


## krisusa



----------


## Tatjana



----------

